# FF: Snowflake bristlenose catfish



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

he is about 3-4 inches long and ever since i changed my substrate to sand he is messing it up and uprooting plants and it is time for him to go ... i think he really likes the sand so if you have sand and don't mind new piles every morning you get up, this catfish is for you  his name is snowflake and his bristles are adorable ... he does not care for stress (such as water changes) and he will turn greyish in spots, but once calm again goes back to black with white polka dots ... he is very active, even during the day when he is supposed to be nocturnal ... a home visit will be required to ensure a proper environment ... just kidding


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmd.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

pending pick up


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i want to see a picture of this fish Claudia......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> i want to see a picture of this fish Claudia......


U r gonna have to wait till i pick him up adrian


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn, too slow....I vote for pics also still.  Guess I'm third in line.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

picture on google looks to be L182
nice BN but one of the larger of the ansistris family at 7-8".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the problem with the common names though, anything with spots could be called that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

*picture of Snowflake, Claudia feel free to rename *

here is what he looked like when i got him ... his bristles are three times the length now ... and the grey patch is when he is stressed ...


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm
Medusa maybe????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Hmmmmm
> Medusa maybe????


It would seem close, except it has spots. Nice Bristlenose male though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

i got him at aquariums west (before my boycott) and they told me he was an ancistrus (not sure if i spelled that correctly) ... his bristles are quite a bit longer now, he is very cute  although a sand messer upper and a plant unplanter


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a very beautiful silver tip BN pleco.......


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

damn i wish i knew about this!


----------

